# Flowers puppies weight and pictures



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

November 4th 

6 puppies were born 4 females and 2 males

4:20 AM - male - Chocolate w/ white markings - 4oz.
4:51 AM - female-Black w/ white markings - 3oz.
5:18 AM - female-white w/ blue spots - 3oz.
5:23 AM - female-cream - 2 1/2oz.
6:45 AM - male - white w/ chocolate spots - 4oz.
6:54 AM - female-blue w/ white markings - 4oz.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

OMG I want the blue one. Arr how sweet
Hope Flower is well after giving birth to all those beautiful pups. Give her a big love and kiss from me Triny and Smiffy.
Well done


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

awwwww ...

look at all those little pink feet!!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

How gorgeous! and im so happy you have started a diary for the journey of Flowers puppies xxx

cant wait to read this


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Puppies are really gaining weight. 5 days old November 9th

male - Chocolate w/ white markings - 6 3/4oz. 
female-Black w/ white markings - 4 1/4oz.
female-white w/ blue spots - 4 1/2oz.
female-cream - 4 3/4oz.
male - white w/ chocolate spots - 6oz. female-blue w/ white markings - 6oz.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Individual pictures of puppies on November 9th. I registered the puppies online through AKC today and ordered a litter certificate for each puppy. These puppies are already starting to cost money, thank god for my emergency dog fund.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

pics


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww 

how old are they??


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

If you lived over here I would def have the blue one.  she is perfect.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

The little cream colored female is getting a blue nose, ears, and around her eyes.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Do the blue pups always stay that color?


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I am keeping the blue one.  They are 5 days old.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

They are soooooo pretty.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I love them all...specially that little cream girl   

I want her lol


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

LadyBelle1 said:


> I am keeping the blue one.  They are 5 days old.


I am so glad you are keeping her, I can see her grow now.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

LadyBelle1 said:


> I am keeping the blue one.  They are 5 days old.


I can be her Dogmother.
LOL


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I hope they stay blue. According to Flowers pedigree her grandma was blue and her great grandma was blue & tan. And on Fudges his great grandpa was blue & fawn. And they both have lots of chocolate in their lines too.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I really really LOVE the little white girl with blue spots!! She is perfect!! :love5:


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

They are so beautiful. How is Flower doing? Is she a good mother? My husband was in the computer room as I was reading your thread and I told him to have a look and he said very sweetly "No, you can't have another dog." haha


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

The first 2 days I think Flower had worries about being a mom because she would feed them but she didn't clean up after them and she didn't want to eat anything not even broth. Well Sunday morning she must have decided the puppies were ok cause she started eating like crazy and she started cleaning up after the puppies. Now thats basically all she does is feed them, clean them, eat, drink, and every once in a while come tell me she needs to go out. After she goes out she will run back in real fast to make sure no one has messed with her babies while she has been gone 5 seconds lol. She has been really good with all my family and friends coming over to see them too. I was really worried about her being too protective of them but she had no problems with people looking at them. Thanks for everyones comments, I already told my husband that I am gonna get so attached to all of them and he told me please don't cause next thing I will have him building a room on to the house just for all my dogs.(lol he just got done adding 2 rooms on so all the kids would have their own rooms)


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

wow that blue one is magnificent :shock: although the others are cute as a button too :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

There all so gorgeous, my daughter went past the screen while i was reading this thread and said 'awwwwwwww'


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:lol: That's how I'd be too, I'd be scared that I would keep them all!! :lol:


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

My gosh these puppies are gaining weight like crazy.
They are 1 week old today!!

male - Chocolate w/ white markings - 8 oz.
female-Black w/ white markings - 5 oz.
female-white w/ blue spots - 5 3/4 oz. 
female-cream - 5 3/4 oz. 
male - white w/ chocolate spots - 7 3/4 oz.
female-blue w/ white markings - 7 oz.
_________________


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

They are GORGEOUS!!!! :love4: Post more beautiful pictures please!! I want the white with chocolate spots boy to come live with me! :wave:


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

The puppies are 10 days old today and the blue one and the black one are starting to get their eyes open a little bit. I took more pictures too.

male - Chocolate w/ white markings - 10 oz. 
female-Black w/ white markings - 6 1/4 oz. 
female-white w/ blue spots - 7 1/4 oz. 
female-cream - 7 oz. 
male - white w/ chocolate spots - 9 oz. 
female-blue w/ white markings - 8 3/4 oz. 
_________________


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

more pictures


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

1 more


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

awww, so so cute 

Growing up quick xxx


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I love, love, love the black & chocolate ones. 
Soooooooo gorgeous!! :love10:


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

awww! how precious. they are so tiny and perfect :love7: im glad they are all healthy and that flower is a great mommy. great pictures and updates too. 

all the puppies are so cute but i especially like the blue ones. did you name your blue girl yet? she is gorgeous!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

November 16th. All the puppies eyes are open and the 2 boys look like they may end up being long haired. I am starting to like the little cream female more everyday.Maybe I will keep that one instead lol. My gosh I can't decide maybe I will just sell them all so I don't have to choose. Well I guess I will have to wait and see when they are a few weeks older and see what there personalities are like. I love the little blue female(well actually I love all of them). I hate not being able to make up my mind!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

awww, they have there eyes open! How lovely

I bet, that if you wait a few more weeks, until there on solid food, playing with each other and running around, you'll be able to choose one better!
You MUST keep at least 1 lol


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i just decided i can NOT breed EVER  i would keep them all , no doubt about it :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> i just decided i can NOT breed EVER  i would keep them all , no doubt about it :wink:
> 
> kisses nat


Same here


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Well they are growing up so fast, just wait till there running around. You may be able to pick which one you like the best then as there personality will show more. I wouldn't like to pick but I still like the blue one.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

They are all so beautiful - will you be keeping any :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

so wonderful


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I so wished I lived near you , I would just have to have the female-Black w/ white markings  she would be just perfect  :wink: :wink:


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

November 17th
Yes ok I am definetly keeping 1. I don't know what happened with Flower last night but she didn't clean them, so I had to take a damp cloth and get some dog poop off of them it was so funny because they were all making this little growling sound at me. Flower was doing soooo good up until then. I am thinking maybe there is just too many for her to keep up with, because now all morning she has been washing them again. OK now I just can't wait till they are 2 weeks old tomorrow to weigh them and take pictures so I am gonna go do that right now.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Yay, more pictures!!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

13 days old

male - Chocolate w/ white markings - 10 1/4oz. 
female-Black w/ white markings - 7oz. 
female-white w/ blue spots - 7 3/4oz. 
female-cream - 7 1/4oz. 
male - white w/ chocolate spots - 9 1/4oz. 
female-blue w/ white markings - 10oz.

ok starting on the pictures.
_________________


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

more


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

All together


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

OH MY GOD! So Precious!!!

Honestly..i would keep them all wow! so so cute 

I especially love the little cream girl, and the white and black one


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

aww what angels. I especially like the white one with the blue spots. My step mom wants one like that soo bad! She loves blues, and she loves spotted, and she wants a girl!! I will have to send her a pic, she is just too cute!!! I love all of them!!! You must be so thrilled I know i would be! I hope fudge and flower are doing well as well as the babies!

Roie


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

awww so sweet! theyre starting to look more chi like. the little cream girl looks like a baby polar bear! i love her little nose  they are all soo cute! the chocolate with white spots is really cute too.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

They are all sooo cute!! I still love the white/blue spots the most!!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

Kari said:


> They are all sooo cute!! I still love the white/blue spots the most!!


HANDS OFF SHE'S MINE! 
lol just kidding, thats my favorite too! Isn't she just too cute for words? Absolutley beautiful chihuahuas.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Paper, rock, scissors you for her!!!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

Your On Kari!!!  

how are the little ones doing today?? I want an update on the little babies!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Me too, me too!  

How is _MY_ little white/blue spots doing?


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey hey hey you haven't won her YET!!     lol


----------



## duttie (Jan 13, 2005)

aww they make me want a new puppy!!!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

November 24th
I was gonna wait till tomorrow to post more pictures because they will be 3 weeks old but oh well they are 1 day short of 3 weeks. The puppies started walking a couple days ago and started walking over to the newpaper to pee on. Everytime I put new newspaper in the box and get it perfect Flower moves it around. In a day or so I am planning on trying to get them to eat some smashed up food. Well here are the pictures they are harder to take since they won't stay in one place anymore.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

more


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

All together.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

wow they changed so fast in just a week. they are cuter every time i see them! i still love the little white and chocolate spots one. its so cool seeing them grow every week. have you decided who will you keep yet?


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Oops I almost forgot weights.

Well this week I want to keep the cream one because it has the cutest little growl when I pick it up, and the blue one because I like its color. Nothing is positive yet though. I am starting to think that I want a chi in every color there is lol.

Chocolate w/ white markings-15 1/2 oz. (he is a pig)	
Black w/ white markings –10 1/4 oz.
Blue spotted on white –12 oz.
Cream –10 3/4 oz.
Chocolate spotted on white – 11 3/4 oz.
Blue w/ white markings –13 oz.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

They all look sooo sweet!!  

I don't really know about breeding but is the chocolate spotted going to be a long hair? He's sorta got a rougher looking coat. That would be so beautiful! :wink:


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Yes the chocolate spotted one and the black one are both long haired and they are sooooo soft. They are all just starting to get their personalities too.


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

Aww they are all growing up so nicely!! They are all soo cute!!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

November 25th.

I just blended up some dry puppy food mixed with water. They all ate their first real puppy food. I am so amazed I thought I might get 1 or 2 to eat but they all ate, and now they have all went sleep. Flower was pretty curious at first as to what I was doing with her puppies but after she saw them eating she layed down on my lap and just watched. Afterwards she got in the whelping box and cleaned every single one of them lol.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

wow there walking now! how great! well....not for you lol, i bet there running you ragged! If they arent already, give it a week or 2 and they will be :lol:


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Nope not yet lol. I cannot wait till they get running around. Right now they have started playing with each other and tugging on each others ears. I have a nice whelping box that I built for $90 but I am sure that in a week or so I am gonna have to upgrade to a bigger box. I was thinking maybe 3 puppies at the most so it would be big enough, but now with 6 I think that they are gonna need more room. It is fun having them all out and walking around but then every 5 seconds I have to clean up little tiny puddles of pee. Which I don't mind at all because it is worth it to see them all doing so well.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Awww, I'd LOVE having that many puppies!  I can't wait until they are up and running, that'll make for some great pictures. :wink:


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm really enjoying reading this. Flower and Fudge's pups are darling. Can't wait to see more pics! I love the cream one and the blue one and the chocolate spotted one...okay, I give in, I want them ALL! :lol:


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

Jessica said:


> I'm really enjoying reading this. Flower and Fudge's pups are darling. Can't wait to see more pics! I love the cream one and the blue one and the chocolate spotted one...okay, I give in, I want them ALL! :lol:


I totally agree


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

awww there so adorable

I have a little question at what age do you take them off the moms milk and on to dog food? :?


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

They are just starting on pureed puppy food. You are suppose to start around 3 weeks old. As for taking them off the mom I think that is around 6-7 weeks. Flower should start spending less and less time with them,usually the mother dog weans them on her own and will not let them nurse at around that time.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

ok here are some new upclose face pictures.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

More


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

OMG, now that is a cuteness overload. The last one is sticking out their tongue. AWW! :lol:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!

There just tooo cute !

I love the chocolate and white one  :lol: awww i love them all


----------



## berenicevlz (Nov 19, 2005)

They are so cute!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

November 29th. 

OMG the puppies just decided it was time to play last night. After I fed them they all started running except the black one and the cream one. And now this morning they are all play fighting with each other it is so cute. I cannot believe 1 night makes that big of a difference. They are all growling and chewing on each other and they don't even have teeth yet!


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

awww there so cute! :shock: 

Thanks for the calender, it's been correct so far, so we're pretty sure she's pregnant, im gonna be a grandma


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Awe congratulations. You are gonna have to post lots of pitures when they are born so I can see them grow each week. Now I can't wait I am so excited for you.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

December 2nd
ok time for an update on the weights.


Chocolate w/ white markings-20 oz. 
Black w/ white markings –13 3/4 oz. 
Blue spotted on white –16 1/4 oz. 
Cream –15 1/2 oz. 
Chocolate spotted on white – 15 1/2 oz. 
Blue w/ white markings –17 oz. 

As you can see if you have been following these puppies. They started eating mashed up puppy food this week and their weights have really shot up.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

What an amazing diary of there progress! Ive enjoyed so much looking at all the pictures of them as they grow up, and hearing about how there developing. Id definately keep them all!!!! :lol:


----------



## caths350z (Sep 7, 2004)

OMG, they are so cute. Please let me know if you still have any available. I have been looking for a friend for my chi, Blue.

Thanks.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Kim... they are growing up sooo fast!!!
I've been keeping up with this diary from the beginning. 
They are getting cuter and cuter by the day.


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

OMG - I LOVE THEM ALL!!! What a great posting; I have thoroughly enjoyed watching them 'grow-up' thus far. Keep the pix and updates coming and a big congrats on a good-size healthy litter!! Soooo much cuteness!!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

The puppies are running around everywhere now and aggrevating Fudge all the time. They all got their teeth in this week so they are starting to eat hard kibble mixed with babyfood meat. 
Chocolate w/ white markings - 23 oz.








Black w/ white markings –16 3/4oz.








Blue spotted on white –18oz.








Cream –18 oz.








Chocolate spotted on white –17 1/2 oz.








Blue w/ white markings –18 1/2oz.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

the black and white and tan long hair is sooooooo cute...


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I love them all...but love the Black w/ white markings & Chocolate spotted on white


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwww.........i want to see more pictures!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

They are so cute I love the white and blue one... I wish I could have another puppy.


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

I take the blue and the blue with white how much ? :wave:


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Stefania-- The girls are $600 but the blue is mine lol. I told my 8 year old tonight that I think I am gonna just sell them all and she threw a fit so I guess the blue one is staying but the spotted blue one I am selling.

Chimom--Here are more pics I took today.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

wow they've grown so much from the last photos you posted up!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Well I am glad you are keeping one of them (especially the blue one) so I can see it grow up.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I want the black & white one!!! :love4:


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

I love the little cream girl

i might be able to keep one of princess's puppies , i already talk to my mom and she said it's up to my dad :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

They are all so beautiful!! You have quite the gorgeous puppies!! Their ears look like they are coming up nicely already! :wink: 

Gosh I still love the White w/blue so much!!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Well since I just got my computer back I thought I better update some pictures of the puppies that are still here.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

They are so cute. The one on the bottom reminds of Rylie (even though Rylie is blue and fawn).


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

aww how old are they now?


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Today they are 8 weeks and 3 days. They are all eating hard kibble and are doing pretty good on puppy pads.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: That chocolate looks just like Fudge!! They are all so adorable, I wish I could take them all!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I still love the blue one, are you still keeping one? I wouldn't be able to decide as they are so adorable sweeties.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

they are just adorable  i've so enjoyed reading this thread


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Yes I am keeping the blue one. Her name is Stormy. The blue spotted on white goes home Friday and then Monday the chocolate w/ white markings goes, and then the little black tri goes on the 20th. I am going to miss them all running around and driving me crazy, but I have a feeling Stormy is going to keep me very busy  .


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

Awwwww, I will miss all those puppy pix!!


----------



## bluechichis (Sep 26, 2005)

*pups*

Those pups are so adoriable. Are you going to do a repeated breeding?


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Yes I do plan on breeding again sometime in the future.


----------



## bluechichis (Sep 26, 2005)

*PUPS*

I have always wanted a LC blue female, if you happen to get one. Deff. a beautiful litter. Nice color.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Well it is almost March 1st and I just picked up Flower and noticed that she is going into heat again. I guess this is right because it has been almost exactly 6 months since she had her last litter. I hope no one is going to think bad of me but I am going to breed her again and keep some if not all of the puppies and then have her spayed. She did really well having her last litter and I have over $2000 saved for all the expences that could arise, so I think she will do ok. I am calling the vet to see if she thinks it would be ok tomorrow.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Kim, I would not think bad of you at all. I'm sure you know what you are doing and will listen to what the vet has to say.  

And besides, I would LOVE to see some more beautiful puppies grow up!! :headbang:


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

Awww, how exciting - more puppy pix :blob5: :blob7: :blob8:


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Well the vet said she was in very good health and it would be ok but she said to go ahead and get her spayed after this litter or if I want to breed again she recommended waiting at least 2 heat cycles the next time.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Flower should be pregnant and due around May 9th. I cannot wait this is going to be a long wait, I am so excited because I am keeping at least 2 of the puppies(maybe more). Then I think her and Fudge are done they will probably both be spayed and nuetered after this.


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

OMG - that's exciting!!! Puppy pix puppy pix puppy pix


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

That is so exciting!! What a perfect chi family you'll have!
And that's great that you'll probably get them spayed/neutered after this. 
Carl's poor mom just had her second litter and I'm afraid she's going to keep having puppies for a long time, poor thing.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

why can't i see the pups


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

ohhh ok i see em now DUH steph


----------



## stevinski (Feb 23, 2006)

omg 6!!! i thought the record for a chi was 7 so thts not far off


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

This was her first litter that she had. The litter that she just had on the 8th of May she only had 2.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Are you going to be starting a thread about them?


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I guess I will lol.


----------

